# toe curling



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi
my son is three and a half. I have always been aware he must at ttimes walk with his toes curled as his toe nails are incredibly difficult to cut as they are curled under. I try and keep them short but hates them being cut so the toe nail fairy has to come when he is alsleep ( in the car) anyway, he seems to curl his toes inhis shoes and has been complaining lately that his toes are hurting, i am really quite concerned about this - not sure who to go to about it - I have explained to him why his toes are hurting but do i see a doctor, hv....what if anything can i do about it? he has always had good fitted shoes, never any from say a clothes shop - any advice would be greatgully recieved
thanks
Louise


----------

